# i saw the wierdest thing today



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

i saw some guy at a red light today he had a 2011 ford f250 reg cab with a ridgid mount old style western plow i mean i know if you get a good fabricator it could be done but thats just plain wierd .:laughing: but i thought it was kinda cool people are bringing the old stuff back from the dead.:laughing:


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

the old stuff is built 2 last.....................................


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I have seen more old stuff on the road this winter then any other. Mold boards that are just Swiss cheese,totally rusted plows, bent and dented, many trucks with no lights or guides. How do you plow without guides?


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

*he was broke.*

No money for a new plow after he bought the truck.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

MickiRig1;1276087 said:


> I have seen more old stuff on the road this winter then any other. Mold boards that are just Swiss cheese,totally rusted plows, bent and dented, many trucks with no lights or guides. How do you plow without guides?


without guides? very hard.
lights is not a dig deal though, i usually plow running parking lights only and the rear arrow stick on flash. no headlights on is easier to see because you don't get reflection from the lights on the snow, and all the roads i do have street lights.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

tjctransport;1276153 said:


> without guides? very hard.
> lights is not a dig deal though, i usually plow running parking lights only and the rear arrow stick on flash. no headlights on is easier to see because you don't get reflection from the lights on the snow, and all the roads i do have street lights.


Agree. I always shut my lights off when I get into the lot, I'm going to plow. Way to bright otherwise!


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

GL&M;1276092 said:


> No money for a new plow after he bought the truck.


:laughing::laughing:funny but prob true


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I could not operate without head lights. I would leave the house and have a State Trooper behind me.With my luck. I had a Bronco II that I put a piece of angle iron spanning the gap between the head lights. I mounted a tractor light in the middle. Run with parking lights on and the tractor light. It worked great!


----------

